# Hunting Areas



## LuckyBuck (Nov 16, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone had ideas on good public land to hunt around Moorhead. Im up at school and wanna get out and see some deer 
Thanks


----------



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

You gotta get yourself a Clay County plat book and start looking up landowners and stopping by or giving them a call. All the public land in Clay county is out east by Hawley and Barnesville. Call the Clay county extention office, they got them on sale for $15 from 2008 I think. You can also find the public land in them.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

LuckyBuck, if you have a Garmin or Lowrance GPS, check out MNTRAX. This is going to have Public land highlighted realtime on your GPS. It even includes tax forfeit land which there is a ton in Minnesota. Roads, lakes, trails (hiking, biking, and hunting), and much more.

If you take Triwithzingers advice, MNTRAX can also be used in conjunction with that as every section of land on MNTRAX will show the section lines and the Township, Range, and Section number so you can be sure when you use the PLAT book, you are asking the correct land owner for permission.

There is nothing like the TRAX series for ND (NDTRAX), MN (MNTRAX), MT (MTTRAX), and WY (WYTRAX). Check them out at www.koutdoorproducts.com. And yes if anyone is wondering, I am the owner, and I am a sponsor on this site.


----------



## LuckyBuck (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks guys and by the way kirsch wanna hook me up with a GPS for free? jk but thanks!


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

Probably not free but you can find tons of used Garmin Nuvis for instance on Ebay for under 100 or ifinder h20s for handhelds for very cheap as well. Lots of options for vehicle or handhelds on a budget. Let me know if you need any advice on a good new or used GPS.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Kirsch isn't lying LB. Pick up a GPS, you can find them even on a college student's budget. I'm not real big on high tech hunting, but even I will admit my IHunt is flat out one of the best hunting tools I have...


----------

